# Grand Illusions



## quakeycrazy (Sep 18, 2007)

Hopefully this inspires fellow hunters to share some stories of their hunting buddies stupid ideas or plans for the upcoming hunting season. I have a buddy that has hunted with me for roughly about 10 years now and been a friend for longer than that. It seems every year he has some "sweet connection" to some private property that holds magical 40 inch deer and plenty of elk for the harvesting. Most of these people are co-workers that he happens to mention he hunts, and they have to also mention they have family who hunt on private property and "he should come up and join them" Keep in mind that these co-workers don't even hunt themselves, it is family owned property they say he should hunt. So anyways I heard for at least three years how his friend was going to let him hunt up by Heber on their ranch, each year there was always an excuse, yet he would always choose that region just in case. Finally the kid when confronted just said "my dad doesn't want non-family to hunt here because of legal issues of shooting a deer and going on someone else's property" that is fine and dandy but of course he never really wanted my friend to hunt there in the first place. 

Then a few years ago it was another co-worker who was from the Ute tribe up by Ft. Duchesne, same thing, "come hunt up here, there are elk everywhere". He even went as far as to call the Ute Tribe asking how to hunt there. To which they replied "Are you Native American?" "No", my friend answered. "There is no way you can hunt here" they told him. Again he just didn't get it.

Strike three was for the last 8 or so months I have been hearing about another lady he works with that has property, again near Heber. Not hers, but her families property. "You should hunt where my family does, they always kill elk". So he has been planning on this for months now and trying to drop hints to her to let him scout it out. Each time the hints were ignored. Of course he always tries to plan our hunts around these fantasies so I just ignore them because anytime I bring up the fact that they probably won't really let us hunt, he gets defensive and thinks it is a insult to him that I would question these people. Skip forward to present time and after texting this lady for like two straight weeks she finally just told him that they sold the property this week. "What a coincidence" I told him. "I know man, like they couldn't have waited until after the opener" was his reply. 

Please tell me I am not the only one that has to listen to fantasy hunting ideas year after year!!! Let's hear any similar stories or even just stories about how dumb hunting buddies can be, please tell me it is not just my friend that lacks braincells!


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

I think the only person that could be dumber would be you if you kept going along with it. Hopefully you haven't, and come up with your own plan. The guy sounds like an idiot all the way around. 

I really only have a few hunting buddies. None of us own property, or have connections to it, so we pretty much stick to public land. We understand "how it is" in our circumstance, so most of our hunting is "let's go check it out" kind of stuff. My issue is when I get hair-brained ideas for this or that as far as techniques, tactics, or gear goes. I have caused myself a lot more work over the years than it has been worth because I forget Tex-o-bob's mantra: KEEP IT SIMPLE, STUPID! My friends are usually the ones talking sense into me! Right Bax?


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I'm just along for the ride. I dont know what the heck is going on half the time. The rest of the time I'm busy trying not to fall asleep in the truck! Man I hate early mornings so much!

I think that being in the position Chaser and I are in, is just a scheming position that requires patience. Since we dont own land, we pretty much have to go with instincts and spend lots of time looking at maps to find areas that we think will produce whatever animal we are after. So the two of us are just in cahoots on hair-brained schemes (according to Chaser's wife anyways....)

But theres always day dreaming....


----------



## quakeycrazy (Sep 18, 2007)

Chaser said:


> I think the only person that could be dumber would be you if you kept going along with it. Hopefully you haven't, and come up with your own plan. The guy sounds like an idiot all the way around.


I never believed it the first time he told me about his friend's "offer". The kid always had an excuse or changed the subject each time my buddy asked about it. I realized that pretty quickly, unfortunately my friend believed it for about 3 years before the kid finally came up with an excuse to stop him from asking again. This last lady was a trip though, I told him that I would only consider going up to her families property if they would sign a landowner permission card. To which he replied "well it's all their land so we don't need that". I told him that didn't matter to me, I wouldn't consider planning it until we got one signed. Well after him asking enough she finally made up the excuse that the property was sold about a week ago. How convenient and great timing, honestly the saddest part is that he bought her story hook, line and sinker.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

You should tell your friend they took "gullible" out of the dictionary. Of course he'd never go check anyway, so he'd probably believe you!


----------



## quakeycrazy (Sep 18, 2007)

Yeah, one day he'll learn!!


----------

